# Vancouver Fashion Street Style Photographer Needed



## dmccarty10 (Nov 22, 2011)

We're looking for a photographer interested in doing Scott Schuman-style photography in Vancouver. It's for a new Street Style Fashion Blog for a client in Vancouver. 

Would entail shooting 12 times a year. Compensation: $10,000 Annual Contract.

Email me if you're interested with samples of your work. You don't need professional experience, but you need talent. You also need, at minimum, a prosumer level DSLR.

dave@p2site.com


----------



## antenna (Mar 12, 2012)

is this position still available ?


----------

